# Jetski Fishing Offshore



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be making some rig/weedline runs this summer with my three seater jetski. I am looking for buddy boats that will want to share this adventure with me. I will have a gps and VHF. I will have a handheld also for backup. I have one guy committed from TKF and am looking for a couple more. I feel with a couple of buddy ski's we can have a blast chasing some fish this summer. My plan is to launch from the beach close to where we plan to fish. This helps o distance that way we don't have to runout of the select few jetties. My ski is very stable I can stand on one side and it won't tip. I am very serious about this and am looking for partners. Thanks.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

WHAT? sounds awesome man, if i had a jet ski i whould definatly go for it, that remined me of those guys that go kayak fishing for sailfish, and the guys that take baby cats 50 miles offshore lol good luck to you hope it's a blast


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 3 seater I fish off all the time...sold my center consol and primarily use my Jet Ski.....
Very fun and geared up to the max....we have mounted all of the below wiht no problems..
cooler, gps, baitwell, tackle, rod holders, anchor, net, extra 5 gallon of gas, etc.....

My only complaint is on gas usuage. I figure we have about 50 miles total run time before we really need to start worrying. I also have a Fuel Flowmeter on mine to determine exactly what RPM's/speed will give me the best return for long hauls.

Not sure where you are based out of?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

He's in Baytown.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Might not be so easy to hook up.....I have a place in Rockport/Port A area so I won't be going in that direction anytime soon. 

But Jet Ski fishing we can talk about.....great fun!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would love to see some pictures of your setup. I will make it down that way this summer. Blue water is alot closer down there.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

*Pics & more info*

You can see the basic set up....I don't have any up close pics of the actual mounting set up, but we basically took two crates, secured them together and just mounted all of our equipment on the crates or in the crates.... It is amazing how many things actually fit perfectly in a milk crate! 5 gal buckets, coolers, etc....

When going short distances it is an easy set up - no need to take fuel. On this trip we were running about 35miles to our cabin in the land cut. Everything we brought is all we had.....what you can carry. So you can see the extra 5gal of gas and other items strapped on the rig.

When fishing the bays we mostly fish artificial so we rarly need a baitwell. Usually a soft cooler on one side, anchor, gear and tackl on other. If we bring bait, the baitwell will go on one side and the cooler in the other.

Remember there is a huge storage bin under the front hood, and a small storage bin under the back back seat.

It is an incredibly dry ride...only your feet get wet from the water in the gunnels. Other than that you stay dry unless you want to get crazy on the thing.

And at 70mph you can get to where you are going fast.....no worries about draft - no prop! When up and running if can see water you can pretty much go.....just don't want to stop in under 6". Needs about 6" to float.

We usually don't go offshore, just becaue we are more experienced in the surf & bays.

I'd love to find some more guys that had some of these.....much more fun to fish and you can cover a lot more ground. One person goes here, one goes there, help locate the fish. And they are very easy to tie up together, so you can fish side by side if you want. We usually only do this when anchored (cannot wade) or drifting sometimes.

One more thing you already know......cost about 1/4 of what a boat costs......and you don't need anyone else to go fishing....holds value way better than any boat, maintenance is next to nothing, and only takes about 15 minutes to wash and spray wax.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

By the way, mounting the actual crates to the ski is very very simple, temporary (no drilling or hard mounts), and will not move with any amount of force or gear.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 99 Kawasaki. I will be fishing the bays alot also. I use a milkcrate on my kayak I know what you mean. Looks awesome I will be using it alot this summer.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

How much maintenance is there on these things when used in saltwater?


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Only additional maintenance is flusing the exhuast manifold with freshwater when washing - just like an outboard - just screw the hose on. 

Other than a routine washing that is it.....

Mine is inner cooled - like a car - saltwater does not go into the motor like an outboard. 

We do a regluar maintanence check every 50hrs. Costs about 200 if nothing is wrong.......I am sure they just look at the intake, change plugs, oil, etc....


----------



## groceryboy (Aug 24, 2006)

I also have a jet ski that my daughter gave. A 96 seadoo gti it's a 3 man boat. Need to get it regester. Been trying to figure out how to rig it. Need suguesstions how to do it.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have been running bait out with mine while surf fishing but never went far. I love going out on mine but don't like being alone, so maybe I could check it out with you.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not sure about hte stability of some of the older models. Thew newer ones have a huge back platform, made to tow a skier, wakeboarder, etc....and have plenty of power. They are not tippy at all.....even in bigger waves.

If you want some help rigging just send me some pics of the back of your ski.....that is probably all i need to give you some good, simple ideas.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

here you go...
http://www.jetskifishing.co.nz/main.html?src=/


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have any problems with sucking up sand and shell/mud when in real shallow water? Like if idleing up to the shore to get out to wade?


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a quick comment, If you are doing this for the thrill I would say go for it. If you get your rocks off in a 3-4' chop in the gulf on a jet ski more power to you. People cave dive, base jump, and do double back flips on snow mobiles, who am I to say it is stupid if that is what they enjoy. On the flip side, if you are doing it only because that is your only way to fish off shore, I think it is a bad idea. There is a big difference between taking the risk for the risk itself and then thinking that what you are doing is safe. I would just ask that if you are doing this for the thrill, that you make sure that all that are joining you are doing it for the same reason. Don't rope in some one who actually thinks this is a safe idea. Have Fun and catch fish. I will shut up now.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bustin Chops said:


> Do you have any problems with sucking up sand and shell/mud when in real shallow water? Like if idleing up to the shore to get out to wade?


I head towards the shore and cut it off and coast up on the sand. I kill the engine before I hit the sand. You can suck up a bunch of sand so I cut it off way early and coast up onto the sand.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Bustin Chops said:


> Do you have any problems with sucking up sand and shell/mud when in real shallow water? Like if idling up to the shore to get out to wade?


The other guy has a much older one than mine. Mine is an 08' - I have about 70hrs on it - all Bay or Surf fishing - When we take them in for the check up they check the intake - there is some type of seal there. I have sucked in things before, but always seems to be in freshwater. Freshwater Hydrilla is horrilbe....clogs it up in a second if it is thick. As far as the gulf - we have yet to have any issues. Grass, Sand, Mud, are for sure no problem...the grass at the coast is very stringy like....not real thick. The only concern I have had is shell and so far no issues. Basically I idle it up to shore every time I get near shore, whether fresh, saltwater or wading. This was actually my primary concern in the bays, but seems to be a non-issue.

I will say that when up and running you are kind of out of the water - so you can run in anytime you can see water.

Also you do not want to hammer down in 6" of water or over shell - usually idle out to sand or mud, then hit it......just for ease of mind.

For wade fishing they truly are amazing......

I have had bay boats for a long time and finally made the switch - I guess I am kind of a selfish fisherman. I don't need a boat load of buddies to go fishing or catch fish..... And the maintenance and price to maintain a boat fishing only 6 days a month in the saltwater is painful on the elbows and pockets. Even my outboards would suck up so much shell and sand that we would have to flush the lower unit and engine once a year minimum.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Tall Steve said:


> Just a quick comment, If you are doing this for the thrill I would say go for it. If you get your rocks off in a 3-4' chop in the gulf on a jet ski more power to you. People cave dive, base jump, and do double back flips on snow mobiles, who am I to say it is stupid if that is what they enjoy. On the flip side, if you are doing it only because that is your only way to fish off shore, I think it is a bad idea. There is a big difference between taking the risk for the risk itself and then thinking that what you are doing is safe. I would just ask that if you are doing this for the thrill, that you make sure that all that are joining you are doing it for the same reason. Don't rope in some one who actually thinks this is a safe idea. Have Fun and catch fish. I will shut up now.


I don't fish off shore on my jetski - no more than 5 miles on a real good day with weather premitting. I do like to fish the surf, jetties, & bays mostly. If I go out of the jetties I better be able to see shore and other boats or I am not going. The guys around the world that are catching Marlin on Jetskis are not going out 50 miles either. They are fishing very close - just a different body of water where they do not need to run as far to catch those fish.

I also think the guy who started this thread will feel different after being out there on a 99' model - that is crazy! Way to old to go off shore - just pure dependability would be my issue.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't plan running 20 miles miles out. Out of surfside there are some nice rigs that are close full of ling, kings, smacks and I will be chasing these fish mainly. I will also be doing alot of bay trips also.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I don't plan running 20 miles miles out. Out of surfside there are some nice rigs that are close full of ling, kings, smacks and I will be chasing these fish mainly. I will also be doing alot of bay trips also.


I thought that is what you meant......


----------



## TorpedoAngler (Apr 12, 2009)

BigCat...nice set up. my buddy also has the RXT with range about 80mi on a tank at half throttle. i first tried jetski fishing while stationed in Ingleside, Tx years ago, now I have a group of skifishers here in SoCal....this is very addicting. I have a FXHO that I use for fishing offshore fulltime.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I have wanted to do this for a long time for the the bays....the newer yama are supposed the handle the rough stuff surprisingly well. If I had the $$ for one I would be all over it.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

TorpedoAngler said:


> BigCat...nice set up. my buddy also has the RXT with range about 80mi on a tank at half throttle. i first tried jetski fishing while stationed in Ingleside, Tx years ago, now I have a group of skifishers here in SoCal....this is very addicting. I have a FXHO that I use for fishing offshore fulltime.


Always good to here more folks doing this.....that is awesome.

I have was wondering what you think of your FXHO - I have road them on several occasions and they are very Nice.

My question is really about the Yami's in general - the yami is not inter cooled and the sea-doors are....and I'm Glad you lived in TX because you will know what I mean when asking this...
I know that the the open water or deep water is clean and the engine has no problem circulating the salt water, but do you think that if you were in the bays with all the salt, mud, grass, & shell....you would want the inner cooled unit - so you don't' suck that **** into your engine block?

That was the deciding factor for me in the sea-doo vs. yami - but it was definitely going to be one or the other....


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Ckill said:


> I have wanted to do this for a long time for the the bays....the newer yama are supposed the handle the rough stuff surprisingly well. If I had the $$ for one I would be all over it.


Actually they all handle excellent in rough water, and are a very very dry ride in the bays......but I would consider inner cooled in the bays, and the yami isn't.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Bustin Chops said:


> How much maintenance is there on these things when used in saltwater?


One extra step vs. freshwater - hook up a hose and flush the intake & exhuast manifold - just like an outboard, except for you don't need to flush the engine.
OR
you can just take it to the lake when you get home!


----------



## TorpedoAngler (Apr 12, 2009)

BigCat...i too had an option between the RXT and FXHO. The intercooled engine is nice on bays and muddy waters just like the inshore in the gulf, though they run hotter hence no cool water running thru the plumbing. I've been on muddy and grassy lakes on my FX...had no problem clogging but had to flush and re-flush until clear running water was visible from the exit ports. As for saltwater use, I flush with Salt-Away every after rides. The yammy also requires just regular 87 fuel which is a plus on my pockets...maybe not since Im a tackle ho . 3 things that sold me to a Yammy are 120mi range on 1 tank, nice platform to mount GPS/FF and the yammy spout which I routed to my baitwell.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Torpedo Angler - what is the gas capacity on the Yami? I didn't know it was double the Sea-doo?

You must baby yours....lol


----------



## TorpedoAngler (Apr 12, 2009)

18 gal....i've taken it to Catalina Island (26 miles 1 way), went around the it once and back to Long Beach on 1 tank. Per GPS odometer stated 118 miles. Average speed 40mph with many WOT bursts in between. The 08 RXT has 18gal as well, tho it consumes 7+ gph as opposed to the non-sc FXHO 4.5-5.5 gph. 

I try to baby her, but she wont let me...lol...My FXHO just did a 300mile endurance race in Lake Havasu, AZ last feb. Getting the new FZR next month, strictly for offshore racing so the FX can fish fulltime.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

TorpedoAngler said:


> 18 gal....i've taken it to Catalina Island (26 miles 1 way), went around the it once and back to Long Beach on 1 tank. Per GPS odometer stated 118 miles. Average speed 40mph with many WOT bursts in between. The 08 RXT has 18gal as well, tho it consumes 7+ gph as opposed to the non-sc FXHO 4.5-5.5 gph.
> 
> I try to baby her, but she wont let me...lol...My FXHO just did a 300mile endurance race in Lake Havasu, AZ last feb. Getting the new FZR next month, strictly for offshore racing so the FX can fish fulltime.


That is great.....
I put a fuel flow meater on mine last summer and we are pushing about 15gph at full throuttle.....at 40mpg or trainer key speed we are down around 5-6. I have a hard time backing off myself...just too easy to go fast. But I am impressed that you get that much more out of it. That would make a differnece if it was inner cooled, but where we fish we need to stick with the inner cooled. Wished more guys were into it here. Just takes time for folks to catch on..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the more I read about this, the more I like the ideal.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I've been fishing from mine for 11 years...actually, it's just the size of the gas tank and the lack of a troll motor that might cause me to get a boat. 

It's been great fun and you can run shallow... need about 15" to get up though. 

have caught some big trout this way, great way to fish.


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, I almost wish I had never seen this thread! The super at work and myself have been pondering if this would actually work. And now I have all the proof I need!!! I'm now going to liiok for a jet ski.:bounce:


----------



## cfaas416 (Jun 7, 2011)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> I have a 3 seater I fish off all the time...sold my center consol and primarily use my Jet Ski.....
> Very fun and geared up to the max....we have mounted all of the below wiht no problems..
> cooler, gps, baitwell, tackle, rod holders, anchor, net, extra 5 gallon of gas, etc.....
> 
> ...


BC, do you have any pics of your setup?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

i have been seeing jet skis for really cheap on craigslist.


----------



## browntownguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Those are some pretty cool set ups and have seen more and more jet skis rigged for fishing in my area. One question, where do you put the fish? In the soft coolers? Are they big enough?


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll try to dig a few up....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> the more I read about this, the more I like the ideal.


Me too.

Uncle sold his big boat. 
I may soon be selling my aluminum flat. 
I've _been_ considering a jetski.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Check this guy out!*

This guy has a website: jetskibrian.com


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been looking at Jet Skis the past few days to run offshore and fish the bays with. I have a center console boat but I think it would be faster and easier to get to the far edges of the bays. I was wondering, what do you'll do in the winter time, I have my console to hid behind. Can you rig up window to the front? What about wearing waders while riding, it seems very unsafe. Can you put your waders on after you get to where you are going to fish?

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> i have been seeing jet skis for really cheap on craigslist.


After this thread, I don't think they will be so cheap anymore.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Pocboy said:


> This guy has a website: jetskibrian.com


Jetskibrian is actually a 2cool member!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MikeS2942 said:


> After this thread, I don't think they will be so cheap anymore.....


the ones you see for cheap on Craigslist are there for a reason - leave them there.

jetskibrian may have different suggestion, but I would be looking at a 3 or 4-seat ski, naturally aspirated 4-stroke, or a direct injected 2 stroke.

most of the cheap skis you see on Craiglist are old and beat up...hardly something reliable to make a run offshore.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a yamaha suv like jetski Brian uses except mine is stock. I am going to try to rig it up for fishing this winter. It's a four seater with 116 gallons of storage and very stable. As far as picking stuff up, I run mine in the colorado river all the time. I have no issues with sand and gravel. Now giant underwater boulders, that's a different story. I'd like to take mine to the coast, maybe next year.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have no clue what to look for when buying a used Jet Ski for fishing, I would like to understandably but I am no sure what models would suit this application the best. 

I would like one for the bays more than anything, for fishing the shallow flats. I think this would be the perfect ride to Baffin, it might be freezing in February but still a great ride.


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys are no good! I have a really nice 21' Center Console tunnel boat that get's me almost anywhere I want to go. I also have two 3-seater waverunner's sitting in storage wasting away. The 760 has a bad piston but the 1200 just needs a battery and new sticker. Now my wifes going to kill me if I start building it into a shallow water Bay killer. We actually saw a ski in the bay last weekend and I started thinking about it. This tread may have put me over the edge. Thanks guys!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out the fishing reports!! He just (jetskibrian) posted a report of a monster Sheepy he caught!!!


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

*offshore skis*

do you still take your skis offshore? I am considering taking mine out there for the first time this weekend. im very experienced on skis but havent been offshore


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

It is a lot of fun. Many on here are correct you need to be safe and aware of what you are doing. A buddy and I (nick he is on this site also) use to go offshore to near shore rigs in kayaks and now both have jetskis. You are welcome to come with us. We never go alone and also have vhf radios to make sure we can communicate with each other. 

Hit me up if you want to go. My name is Minh 7139271622. I live in league city and he lives in pearland


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> It is a lot of fun. Many on here are correct you need to be safe and aware of what you are doing. A buddy and I (nick he is on this site also) use to go offshore to near shore rigs in kayaks and now both have jetskis. You are welcome to come with us. We never go alone and also have vhf radios to make sure we can communicate with each other.
> 
> Hit me up if you want to go. My name is Minh 7139271622. I live in league city and he lives in pearland


I am also interested in taking my jetski off shore an I live close in Santa fe...


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

*Jet ski fishing*

When you go offshore do you drift, anchor, troll, or tie up to a rig? Do you fish in the bay?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will revive this thread to see if any others are interested this year. I will be picking up my new to me 2010 Kawasaki 15f on monday. Lets try and get together a list of everyone in the area with Ski's rigged to fish. There are a few already listed on here and I know after Jet-ski Brian arrived to 2cool others have joined the ranks as well. Not just offshore as I will be doing plenty of fishing in the bays and lakes as well.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If anyone who'll be jetski fishing this summer needs a safety boat within about 50 miles put me on your list. I usually fish during the week when I get out.
Buddy of mine has one set up and tows it down from the Woodlands. Will be trying to set up some escort missions with him this summer.


----------



## zoll77 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been pondering the idea of offshore jetski fishing. Got a CC for the bay and I prefer to use it in the bays but not against trying the jetski for it. I live in Rockport but don't mind teaveling to hook up with people. Unfortunately I'm very busy with work during summer do my time on the water is very limited that time of the year but would make time once or twice. However, starting in Sept-Oct I have a lot more time to fish and the weather usually is still nice to go off shore just got to pick the days. I have not rigged my jetski up fur fishing yet but will probably sart doing so soon.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*  
_the more I read about this, the more I like the ideal._



That Robbie Guy said:


> Me too.
> 
> Uncle sold his big boat.
> I may soon be selling my aluminum flat.
> I've _been_ considering a jetski.


2X. me too. Easy in and easy out. Will shop for one soon. BTW, I like his rack setup

===


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*My new reef runner!*

My new rig!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Sadly mine is for sell to pay for a boat. This one is up for grabs pm me for more info. I will miss her


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sucks u have to sell it. Mine is just getting broke in!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Ya it does its a nice ski but since I took my girlfriend fishing she is just as much hooked as I am and it's hard to fish two off the ski. So I had to get a boat to keep both of us happy which is fine with me. She rather go fishing with me then shopping and do girly things which make her a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My new rig!


What kind of cooler holder is that? Did you make it yourself? Looks nice.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Texquin said:


> What kind of cooler holder is that? Did you make it yourself? Looks nice.


Yes sir. Made out of sc40 pvc. Sanded and painted flat black. Worked out very nice so far! Little scuffed up, but a bunch of fish have crossed them back rod holders.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I just bought a seadoo and once I'm a little more used to it I plan on making some offshore trips.

Made one trip in Keller bay.... Any guess on what happened? :headknock Wrecked the wear ring/scratched up the impeller pretty good with only 2 hours on it! (ran a little shallow)

Anyway, that should be fixed by tomorrow, so I can continue the learning curve/break-in period and hopefully be fishing offshore-ish by July. I'll watch this forum a little more for trips, more than happy to meet more fishers! I have a handheld GPS and VHF but no fish finder *yet*.


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

*Jet ski fishing*

Is anyone fishing the bay.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes I fish the bay regularly.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Yes I fish the bay regularly.


LOL! I know you hooked Mike up big time!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL! I know you hooked Mike up big time!


Like a crackhead now! Can't get enough!! Burning up the mortgage money, nights away from home...lol

Glad he enjoys it so much. He is a good guy!


----------

